
Show HN:Elementary CA – A method to reduce Rule 30 computational effort - parksy
https://medium.com/@aparker/a-method-to-reduce-rule-30-computational-effort-62bf304b71b9
======
parksy
I decided to post what I have been working on, as I have been researching this
largely in isolation and would value feedback from the community here. I
_think_ the approach is novel, it certainly allows one to compute n rows with
fewer lookup operations and I haven't found anything else that proposes this
particular method, but there may be an iceberg of knowledge I've only just
scratched the surface of here, so I hope the community here can provide some
insight and feedback.

~~~
core-questions
This is fantastic work and you've presented it very well. Thanks for the
writeup.

~~~
parksy
Yours is the first response, thank you for the kind words :)

------
parksy
I just had some feedback, and did some more number crunching which revealed
this is not O(n) but still O(n^2) - I have modifed the article accordingly but
will leave it up as the algorithm still provides significant improvements in
efficiency for larger numbers of rows.

